# 7. Kirkeler Nikolaustour



## Red Chili (25. Oktober 2007)

Alle Jahre wieder!

Die 7. Kirkeler Nikolaustour steht wieder vor der Tür:

Wann: 09.12.2007  10:00 Uhr
Wo: Turnerheim Kirkel 
Strecke: 30 km, ca. 600 hm

 Die Tour wird wieder geführt und es sind mindestens 2 Gruppen geplant. 

Weitere Infos unter www.nikolaustour.de . 

Anmeldungen sind jetzt schon möglich !

Auf geht´s


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Oktober 2007)

na mal sehen das ich es dieses jahr ma wieder schaffe mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (25. Oktober 2007)

yeah!!! do simma natürlich dabei!   

und angemeldet bin ich auch schon


----------



## Jobal (25. Oktober 2007)

bin schon angemeldet 

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. Oktober 2007)

bin auch angemeldet )

Gruss


----------



## H3lly (25. Oktober 2007)

Da muss ich schon allein wegen dem Glühwein hin!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2007)

Anwesenheitspflicht  
gehört einfach zum Saisonende dazu.


----------



## Deleted 23118 (25. Oktober 2007)

Juchhuuu,
bin auch dabei.....


----------



## Tobilas (25. Oktober 2007)

HoHoHo
dasis mal ne krasse Veranstaltung, da will ich nicht fehlen....
@Zeitweiser: Saisonende? Du meinst Jahresende...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Oktober 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> HoHoHo
> dasis mal ne krasse Veranstaltung, da will ich nicht fehlen....
> @Zeitweiser: Saisonende? Du meinst Jahresende...


Mit Saisonende meine ich die Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen.
Gebikt wird den Winter durch.


----------



## Deleted 99910 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

das Video vom letzten Jahr ist ziemlich lustig gemacht.

Natürlich bin ich auch dabei.

Bis dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verena.s (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
30 km sind reichlich wenig für die weite Anfahrt...gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit auch ne längere Strecke, oder die Strecke 2 Mal anzubieten????
Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## Red Chili (27. Oktober 2007)

Ne, mehr geht ned. Hier gehts auch mehr um den Spass und das Gesellige vor, während und nach der Tour. Außerdem wird die Tour geführt und je länger desto schwieriger wirds vom Handling. 

Ist halt keine typische CTF oder Marathonveranstaltung, sondern purer Spass.

Wer die Veranstaltung kennt, weiß was ich meine !


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. Oktober 2007)

Bin natürlich auch dabei   

mal sehn ob mir meine Tochter ihre Engelsflügel wieder leiht  ​


----------



## Klinger (30. Oktober 2007)

Du bist aber schon ohne die Dinger geflogen, dann bin ich ganz sicher!!!


----------



## cpetit (30. Oktober 2007)

Bin jetzt auch amgemeldet.

Wieder bestimmt wieder eine tolle Tour.


----------



## Pädsche-Pit (15. November 2007)

Schön wird's erst mit Glühwein im Schnee! Bin aber auch im Matsch mit dabei. Gruß an die Engelchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiff88 (20. November 2007)

So, wieder 2 neue Biker am Start!

Dann wollen wir mal auf gutes Wetter hoffen... 

Gruß aus Kusel


----------



## derfreaker (21. November 2007)

Stiff88 schrieb:


> So, wieder 2 neue Biker am Start!
> 
> Dann wollen wir mal auf gutes Wetter hoffen...
> 
> Gruß aus Kusel


wir werden euch schon einheizen...ho, ho, ho...


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2007)

und noch einer.  
Ich freue mich schon auf die Duschen  
Und in echt den Kuchen an der Verpflegung.


----------



## nojumper (4. Dezember 2007)

und noch einer  
Axel, in welcher Gruppe willste denn starten?


----------



## derfreaker (5. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> und noch einer.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Duschen


he obberaggi, dachten daran, die duschen "kalt" zu stellen und es nach der tour von oben regnen zu lassen. über duschzeug können wir dann noch verhandeln! ho. ho ,ho... kuchen iss natürlich schon i.A.


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Dezember 2007)

Das Duschproblem erledigt sich ja bei An- und Abreise mit dem Bike.  
Wie wäre es mir Duschgelvorwärmung? 
Ich werde wohl einem frühen Nikolausi folgen, dann kann ich an der Verpflegung länger Kuchen essen.


----------



## chris84 (8. Dezember 2007)

also wenn ich so rausgucke... das wird nass morgen!  

bin mal gespannt ob die 150 gemeldeten Starter da sind


----------



## chris84 (9. Dezember 2007)

es war nass... aber nur von unten!  

es waren zwar keine 150 Starter da (was vielleicht auch ganz gut war  ), aber es war trotzdem wieder sau geil! Super Tour, super Strecke, super Organisation, so wie wir das von Kirkel gewohnt sind!   

vielleicht klappts ja nächstes jahr endlich mal mit dem Schnee  (der Statistik nach muss es nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall besser werden  )

Und die kalten Duschen am Ende sind halt nix für Warmduscher   

Schade dass es dieses Jahr keinen Film geben wird.... trotzdem vielen Dank an die Organisation und die Guide-Nikoläuse, man sieht sich spätestens im nächsten Jahr wieder!


----------



## cpetit (9. Dezember 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> e
> Und die kalten Duschen am Ende sind halt nix für Warmduscher



Du meinst doch nicht etwa mich?


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Dezember 2007)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen!!!  
Perfekte Organisation, schöne Varianten in der Strecke und Glück mit dem Wetter.  
Ich frage mich nur, was das für Leute sind, die sich anmelden und dann bei schönstem Sonnenschein nicht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (9. Dezember 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa mich?



nöööö, du hattest ja die passende ausrede parat


----------



## derfreaker (10. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschliessen!!!
> Perfekte Organisation, schöne Varianten in der Strecke und Glück mit dem Wetter.
> Ich frage mich nur, was das für Leute sind, die sich anmelden und dann bei schönstem Sonnenschein nicht kommen.


danke, danke. es waren 75 leute da gestern.
@chris84: schnee war bestellt. ist nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden. filmchen drehen im nassen wird nicht ganz so doll. denke, näxdes mol werd die kamera widda ausgepackt.


----------



## Blocko (10. Dezember 2007)

Jooo, was für eine Tour:
- Das Wetter war optimal (kein Regen)!  
- Die Strecke war die gleiche wie letztes Jahr, aber was soll man auch noch an diesen genialen Trails optimieren?  
- Die Orga einfach genial!

Es bleibt nur noch die Frage:
Wann gibt es *die erste Osterhasen-Tour*???
-> freue mich auf die voraus eilenden Häschen!


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Dezember 2007)

Habs schon mal gesagt
Kirkel sollte man mitfahren
Es lohnt sich wirklich immer.Auch bei diesem bescheidenen Wetter war mindestens 95% der Strecke gut zu fahren.
Es hat wie jedes Jahr wieder einen riesen Spaß gemacht.   
Die Saison 2007 ist beendet und heute beginnt die Saison 2008.


----------



## squirrel (10. Dezember 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die Saison 2007 ist beendet und heute beginnt die Saison 2008.


Dann hab ich gleich den ersten Termin für die "nächste Saison" für dich -> Link


----------



## chris84 (10. Dezember 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Habs schon mal gesagt
> Kirkel sollte man mitfahren
> Es lohnt sich wirklich immer.Auch bei diesem bescheidenen Wetter war mindestens 95% der Strecke gut zu fahren.
> Es hat wie jedes Jahr wieder einen riesen Spaß gemacht.
> Die Saison 2007 ist beendet und heute beginnt die Saison 2008.



dich hab ich vermisst! warum hab ich dich net gesehn?


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten
Entweder du bist zu schnell oder zu langsam gewesen.
Wobei ich das letzte ausschließe


----------



## chris84 (10. Dezember 2007)

und das obwohl ich am start und ziel extra die augen aufgehalten hab... und irgendwann zwischendurch hab ich auch mal die komplette zweite gruppe passiert weil mein kollege en Platten hatte...

aber auch sonst haben einige der üblichen Verdächtigen hier ausm Forum gefehlt... von denen hat man eh schon lange nix mehr gehört, Leequar, Einheimischer usw...


----------



## MarkusSpurk (10. Dezember 2007)

N abend Leute, war gestern wirklich der perfekte Saisonausklang. Hat jemand die GPS Daten vielleicht noch aufgezeichnet, mein GPS hat wg Akkuschwindsucht plötzlich das Saisonende eingeläutet.

Gerne als Email oder PM.

Grüsse aus Wahlschied
Markus

@Zeitweiser : wie war die lange Heimreise, hätte dich bis Fischbach mitnehmen können im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Markus
Da warst Du nicht der einzige der mich mitholen wollte
Aber Du weist ja wenn man mal frei hat und es ist Winterpokal dann gilts.


----------



## zeitweiser (2. November 2008)

Gibt es 2008 eine Wiederholung dieser genialen Biketour?


----------



## Stiff88 (2. November 2008)

das wäre 

mfg


----------



## b-kutscher (2. November 2008)

wird auch mal zeit!!!


----------



## chris84 (2. November 2008)

das will ich aber auch hoffen dass es die gibt!


----------



## zeitweiser (2. November 2008)

Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Infos ob die Veranstaltung überhaupt stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (3. November 2008)

hi bikers, noch en bisschen geduld, wird schon noch was werden. wir sind dran. sobald die details klar sind, gibt`s hier wieder infos für die 8. auflage.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. November 2008)

Es tut sich was
http://217.160.146.46/nikolaustour/index.htm


----------



## hausmuell (4. November 2008)

....und ich hab mich grad mal angemeldet. Hatte schon Bedenken dass es überhaupt ne Neuauflage gibt.  Jetzt kann ich endlich mal meinen LED-Weihnachtsbaum ausführen


----------

